# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Sickness And It's Effect On Dreaming

## divinemission

Why is it that you always hear of people having the most messed up/crazy dreams while being sick and ill. I myself always seem to have weird dreams when I come down with something. I don't get sick very often, but when I do sometimes I seem to dream for hours...  :Eek: 

Is there any scientific reasoning behind this?

----------


## Dthoughts

You tend to wake up a lot when u are sick. This slipping in and out of dreams helps in remembering more dreams atleast. And it might help lucidity 2.

I can't give you science when u talk about dreams. -,- 
But when you are really ill you are sick with mind body and soul . Ur dream can express the sickness in a much more dramatic way than ur physical body does.

----------


## avatar0

I used to get fevers a lot when I was a kid and had nightmares every single time.

----------


## Solarflare

i have vivid dreams when im sick or have severe allergy symptoms

----------

